
Apple Claims New iPhone Only Visible To Most Loyal Of Customers - davidw
http://www.theonion.com/content/news/apple_claims_new_iphone_only
======
davidw
I wasn't sure about posting this... flag away if you don't think it's
appropriate. I thought it was pretty funny though:-)

